# Amazon Prime Day | July 15-16



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amazon Prime Day is upon us. I usually find something I can't live without. Post up any deals you find in this thread. :thumbup:

If you are not already a Prime member, you can get a 30-day free trial here:

​


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

I learned a valuable lesson about Prime Day; Don't 'Wait A Few Minutes' on some great deal. I waited on a few items and when I returned a very short time later: POOF! They were gone


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Here is an outstanding pre-event deal I just found. :roll:



Come on Amazon...You can do better than this!!! :lol:


----------



## TinyLawn (Jun 24, 2019)

$14.24 not the lowest price recently($11) but if you need it you can save a few bucks.

I posted in marketplace before I saw this post.

Don't know a price yet, but at 8:30am EST Scott's DiseaseEX will be on sale for prime day.


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey everyone.

I was just curious if anyone had any knowledge on some Amazon Prime Day deals for those of us with Warm Season turf types?

If you know of a great deal, feel free to share.

Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Romangorilla Merged this here :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2019)

Amazon lightning deal going on now!
SunJoe Scarifier / Lawn De-thatcher $86.06


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> @Romangorilla Merged this here :thumbup:


Thanks!

SunJoe Scarifier / Lawn De-thatcher is now only $86. (46% off)


----------



## wking (Jun 7, 2019)

Not Prime day, but if anyone near Murfreesboro TN can get this Toro 1000 for $175. The seller told me it doesn't turn over, missing gas cap, and needs a grind. Seems like a pretty good deal for $175 dollars.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1414366358701307/


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nixnix42 said:


> Amazon lightning deal going on now!
> SunJoe Scarifier / Lawn De-thatcher $86.06


I merged this here :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2019)

&#128077;


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

Nixnix42 said:


> Amazon lightning deal going on now!
> SunJoe Scarifier / Lawn De-thatcher $86.06


I've had this sitting in the cart for a week hoping the price would drop for Prime Day. Can't wait to try it out. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

A bunch of crap I just ordered for irrigation is now cheaper!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They always seem to have a sous vide cooker on sale. You can get this one for *$62.99* right now...

Anova Culinary Sous Vide Precision Cooker Nano | Bluetooth | 750W | Anova App Included


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Or this one for *$77.99*...

Wancle SVC001 Sous Vide Cooker, Thermal Immersion Circulator, with Recipe E-Cookbook, Accurate Temperature Digital Timer, Ultra-Quiet, 850 Watts, 120V, Stain, Stainless Steel, Black


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Super Juice is 10% off


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Andersons Humic DG is 8% off


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Nixnix42 said:


> Amazon lightning deal going on now!
> SunJoe Scarifier / Lawn De-thatcher $86.06


BINGO! I just ordered one, will be at my home Thursday. This tool is my next step on my TIER Two lawn project. If it holds up well it will be much better than a rental cost.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Scotts Wizz Handheld Spreader is 35% off - makes it *$12.99*!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There are a couple Earthway Spreaders that are an extra 5% off...

Earthway 2600APlus

Earthway 2150 Commercial


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Chapin 20V Backpack Sprayer is an additional 7% off at checkout.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Scotts Elite Spreader is *$74.99*. I think these are $100 at the box stores.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I just reordered the sprinkler timer I bought as it was $6 cheaper today. And a benefit of being a Prime member now is you can return most everything bought "shipped and sold from Amazon" for free now for any reason.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I do not recommend the Scott's Elite Spreader. The feeder plate on the one I bought (as did 2/4 other Elite spreaders I checked at stores) doesn't slide open evenly, making one side feed significantly more than the other. To boot, the Scott's "No Quibble Returns" policy requires you to pay shipping and send back the trigger mechanism. I get why, but why not reimburse the cost of shipping?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

NoslracNevok said:


> I do not recommend the Scott's Elite Spreader. The feeder plate on the one I bought (as did 2/4 other Elite spreaders I checked at stores) doesn't slide open evenly, making one side feed significantly more than the other. To boot, the Scott's "No Quibble Returns" policy requires you to pay shipping and send back the trigger mechanism. I get why, but why not reimburse the cost of shipping?


Damn I have wanted one of those for a while now. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No experience with these, but here is a Sun Joe Electric Pressure Washer for $92:

Sun Joe SPX2598 2000 PSI 1.65 GPM 14.5-Amp Electric Pressure Washer


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Added the Sun Joe scarifier to my cart - $86. Go to check out 30 seconds later and the cart is empty. Go to add Sun Joe again and price was $119. Refreshed page again. Back to $86 but can't add to cart. WTF Amazon?!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Weather Station Lighting Deal:

AcuRite 01009M Atlas Weather Station with High Definition Touchscreen Display


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Added the Sun Joe scarifier to my cart - $86. Go to check out 30 seconds later and the cart is empty. Go to add Sun Joe again and price was $119. Refreshed page again. Back to $86 but can't add to cart. WTF Amazon?!


Shows out of stock for me now.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Added the Sun Joe scarifier to my cart - $86. Go to check out 30 seconds later and the cart is empty. Go to add Sun Joe again and price was $119. Refreshed page again. Back to $86 but can't add to cart. WTF Amazon?!


LOL - kept trying. Finally added to cart, checkout, sorry - your quantity (1) exceeds availability.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ring Doorbell with free Echo Dot for $69.99


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Lighting Deal: $50 App Store & iTunes Gift Cards for $40


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I looked at the scarifier but I can rent one locally for $45 for the day, it's gas, and I don't have to store it.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Amazon smart plugs are 4.99. Apparently you have to ask Alexa to order them to get that price


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

N LA Hacker said:


> Amazon smart plugs are 4.99. Apparently you have to ask Alexa to order them to get that price


For real? The future is upon us.


----------



## wking (Jun 7, 2019)

Rachio 16 Zone 25% off-

https://www.amazon.com/Rachio-16ZULW-B-Sprinkler-Controller-System/dp/B019885NZG/ref=gbps_tit_m-6_3b69_b8c3dbd0?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=db08f08d-45f1-490b-aa6c-1f4d543b3b69&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-6&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=14611812011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=AVBXD89ZPA1RCBCGRA1S&th=1


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

wking said:


> Rachio 16 Zone 25% off-
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Rachio-16ZULW-B-Sprinkler-Controller-System/dp/B019885NZG/ref=gbps_tit_m-6_3b69_b8c3dbd0?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=db08f08d-45f1-490b-aa6c-1f4d543b3b69&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-6&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=14611812011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=AVBXD89ZPA1RCBCGRA1S&th=1


Thx for the deal post. Does anyone know if Gen 3 is worth buying over an on-sale Gen 2? I had the Gen 2 at my last place but left it there because I need a 16-zone at the new house...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I looked at the scarifier but I can rent one locally for $45 for the day, it's gas, and I don't have to store it.


 :nod:


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Penn battle 2 saltwater fishing reel half price!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Jumping on the Chapin backpack sprayer and some HumicDG!

Edit: maybe the Earthway spreader too? :search:


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Ryan Knorr has a code to get an extra 10% off Simple Lawn Solutions products with code "ryanprimeday" at checkout. All of their products are already marked down a few dollars with "coupons" you have to clip on the product's page.

I bought some seaweed crap to try out.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Stop it, you guys are going to bankrupt me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tempted by this Generac 7117 GP2200i 2200 Watt Portable Inverter Generator - Parallel Ready for $428.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> Weather Station Lighting Deal:
> 
> AcuRite 01009M Atlas Weather Station with High Definition Touchscreen Display


Is this thing any good? How's it compare to what you got?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Weather Station Lighting Deal:
> ...


Not sure. I have a Davis Vantage Vue. It is more expensive, but it has been rock solid.

Here are a couple other Prime Day options:

AcuRite 01536 Wireless Weather Station with PC Connect, 5-in-1 Weather Sensor

AcuRite 01535M 5-in-1 Weather Station with HD Display


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Firestick is $15. I want one but with a smart tv, two rokus, and an Apple TV not sure there is much benefit. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Yup i remember reading about yours and planned on getting it at some point. I know nothing about the one on sale i guess I'll pass and wait to get the good one.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Firestick is $15. I want one but with a smart tv, two rokus, and an Apple TV not sure there is much benefit. Any thoughts?


That's cheap. I have pretty much transitioned to AppleTV and Roku - mostly because I can access YouTube TV with them.

AppleTV does some things I like, but I think Roku is my favorite platform right now - they are sale this week:

Roku Streaming Stick
Roku Streaming Stick+
Roku Ultra​


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> Yup i remember reading about yours and planned on getting it at some point. I know nothing about the one on sale i guess I'll pass and wait to get the good one.


Yeah, I think Davis stations are sort of the gold standard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Yard Butler Manual Aerator is currently $5/20% off ($19.99). These are nice for spot aerating.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Reel Low Dad weren't you looking for one of these?


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Ware said:


> Tempted by this Generac 7117 GP2200i 2200 Watt Portable Inverter Generator - Parallel Ready for $428.


I am too, but it's still only priced inline with the Wen, Champion, Rainier and HF inverter generators and I'm not sure what makes this China built Generac better than them, if anything. When I was looking at them all last year the regular price on this generac was about $450...


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Additional 10% off the Orbit B-Hyve controller.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Firestick is $15. I want one but with a smart tv, two rokus, and an Apple TV not sure there is much benefit. Any thoughts?


I use the Firestick for Kodi/Cinema (free movies and shows) and for Amazon Prime video. It's a decent little android box.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks @Ware for all the deals


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Ware said:


> @Reel Low Dad weren't you looking for one of these?


@Ware Wow... me want.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The_iHenry said:


> Thanks Ware for all the deals


 :lol:

I get all into it - but kinda like Black Friday, I rarely buy anything.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

If you see a blower deal let me know... Wife used mine last and broke it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gibby said:


> If you see a blower deal let me know... Wife used mine last and broke it.


Here is a Lightning Deal on a 48V Snapper blower.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07NNWK7CT/ref=gbmg_mob_m-4_8cfe_e7ccf8e9?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&dealid=e7ccf8e9&pf_rd_p=e381301c-6c5c-472c-b63f-02ed6d2d8cfe&pf_rd_s=mobile-hybrid-4&pf_rd_t=30901&pf_rd_i=14611812011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=K5BB8K13YQ6B94VH6G4D


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> @Reel Low Dad weren't you looking for one of these?


Keep your hands and ideas out of my bank account 😁🤑


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> Amazon smart plugs are 4.99. Apparently you have to ask Alexa to order them to get that price


Darn. Deal has expired.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07NNWK7CT/ref=gbmg_mob_m-4_8cfe_e7ccf8e9?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&dealid=e7ccf8e9&pf_rd_p=e381301c-6c5c-472c-b63f-02ed6d2d8cfe&pf_rd_s=mobile-hybrid-4&pf_rd_t=30901&pf_rd_i=14611812011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=K5BB8K13YQ6B94VH6G4D


Anyone know if these are actually decent? Reviews seem ok, but it is a Scotts product.


----------



## TinyLawn (Jun 24, 2019)

kds said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07NNWK7CT/ref=gbmg_mob_m-4_8cfe_e7ccf8e9?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&dealid=e7ccf8e9&pf_rd_p=e381301c-6c5c-472c-b63f-02ed6d2d8cfe&pf_rd_s=mobile-hybrid-4&pf_rd_t=30901&pf_rd_i=14611812011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=K5BB8K13YQ6B94VH6G4D
> ...


Looking at the shape ,viton seals I can tell It's a re-branded D.B Smith sprayer, here is the same sprayer branded field king https://www.amazon.com/Field-King-1...r&qid=1563276467&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

I bought the manual pump smith contractor sprayer a few weeks ago work well, and accepts teejet nozzles. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002YNSAGM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If this fills a need, go for it.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

There should be new deals coming out today, right? Is that how Prime Day works?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kds said:


> There should be new deals coming out today, right? Is that how Prime Day works?


Yes. I think this is the first year of it running 2 days though.


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

This is the link we are all interested in: 
All Prime Day deals left for home lawn and garden.
https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=gbps_f...,sortOrder:BY_SCORE,MARKETING_ID:PDAY&ie=UTF8


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

LawnRat said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Firestick is $15. I want one but with a smart tv, two rokus, and an Apple TV not sure there is much benefit. Any thoughts?
> ...


What site/skin? I need to update ours.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

JP900++ said:


> LawnRat said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


I had abandoned my Kodi until I found the BK Box build. That made mine useful again.


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

cavince79 said:


> JP900++ said:
> 
> 
> > LawnRat said:
> ...


"Build" ... that was the word escaping me. I'll have to check it out. We don't bother with ours now either.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

cavince79 said:


> JP900++ said:
> 
> 
> > LawnRat said:
> ...


I just update mine every 6 or 12 months or so. Not sure what build it is now, 18.x? I normally use Exodus v8 with kodi, but lately Cinema has replaced the need for kodi for me...better feeds. All instruction videos on troypoint.com


----------

